# Bike Advice Needed



## betcur (Nov 24, 2007)

I am a new triathlete who finished her first tri last month. I am getting ready to do my second race this weekend and realized that I need a road bike since my friend's mountain bike isn't cutting it anymore. It is especially frustrating that my training partner just got her first road bike and is now leaving me in the dust when we train. I am not looking forward to the race this weekend as I watch other racers zoom past me on their road bikes as I pedal my heart out trying to keep up. With all of this said, I am saving up to buy a road bike next month. I have been doing research and was hoping somone on this site could me insight on any or all of the following WSD brands: Terry, Trek, Specialized, Giant, and Bianchi. After looking a various models, I am questioning how much I should be spending since I plan on doing 6 sprint distance tris and 1-2 olympic tris next year. My initial budget was around $1000-$1500 but I am wondering if it would make a huge difference for someone at my level to spend more. My goal is "to get the best bang for my buck" as the saying goes. And to complicate the situation, I have a connection at a bike shop who is willing to help me out with his discount but I have to come to him with a 1-2 bikes in mind since they really don't carry any WSD and I am operating solely out of catalogues and the internet, which makes it challenging for me to test ride.

Any advice or recommendations to help me narrow my list of choices?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Go to a shop and get fitted to give you an idea of what size you should be on and whether you do need a WSD bike. You might not. Other than a women's specific saddle and narrower handlebars, I ride a unisex bike (I'm 5'4").

You should go out and ride a number of bikes to get a feel for their differences. But take your rides/fit with a grain of salt because your body will take a bit of time to adapt to the road position. But try a variety of frame materials: aluminum, aluminum with carbon stays, and carbon fiber.

I happen to be someone that doesn't like the ride of aluminum, even with carbon stays. I find it really uncomfortable--makes my teeth chatter on rough roads.

Among the Terrys, I would avoid the models/sizes that use the 24" wheels in front (Isis & Symmetry in the two smallest sizes) as it's a PITA to find tubes and tires.

Specialized uses really steep seat tube angles on its women's bikes, which might actually work for you since you will be using it for tris.

$1500 (retail) should get you a very nice bike. Aluminum frame with carbon stays. Ultegra components. For about $2K (retail) you could be in a full carbon bike. With your bike shop connection you could get into carbon within your budget.

To get the ball rolling ask about the Trek Madone 4.5 WSD and the Specialized Ruby Elite. Bianchi's women's bikes for 2008 look mighty expensive for what you get.



betcur said:


> I am a new triathlete who finished her first tri last month. I am getting ready to do my second race this weekend and realized that I need a road bike since my friend's mountain bike isn't cutting it anymore. It is especially frustrating that my training partner just got her first road bike and is now leaving me in the dust when we train. I am not looking forward to the race this weekend as I watch other racers zoom past me on their road bikes as I pedal my heart out trying to keep up. With all of this said, I am saving up to buy a road bike next month. I have been doing research and was hoping somone on this site could me insight on any or all of the following WSD brands: Terry, Trek, Specialized, Giant, and Bianchi. After looking a various models, I am questioning how much I should be spending since I plan on doing 6 sprint distance tris and 1-2 olympic tris next year. My initial budget was around $1000-$1500 but I am wondering if it would make a huge difference for someone at my level to spend more. My goal is "to get the best bang for my buck" as the saying goes. And to complicate the situation, I have a connection at a bike shop who is willing to help me out with his discount but I have to come to him with a 1-2 bikes in mind since they really don't carry any WSD and I am operating solely out of catalogues and the internet, which makes it challenging for me to test ride.
> 
> Any advice or recommendations to help me narrow my list of choices?


----------

